# [Clavier usb] probleme clavier apres install en ssh

## skizorager

Hello,

[indulgence je suis un noob]

je viens d'installer une Gentoo en ssh depuis un autre ordi, cet autre ordi n'avait pas de clavier, j'ai donc pris e clavier de l'ordinateur à installer et je l'ai branché sur l'autre. Le souci c'est lorsque je remet ce clavier sur la nouvelle installation il n'est pas reconnu.

je précise qu'il est reconnu lors du boot sur grub.

Merci de vos lumières   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## freezby

Salut et bienvenue  :Smile: 

Alors dit nous en un peu plus :

C'est un clavier usb, autres ?

Il ne fonctionne pas quand ? Au niveau du shell après le boot, quand tu lance un serveur X ?

Vérifie bien ta configuration de ton noyau : Notamment la partie DEvice drivers >> Input device support ainsi que la partie concernant l'usb si ton clavier est branché en USB (tes autres périph usb fonctionnent) ??

Et copie nous éventuellement le résultat d'un dmesg.

----------

## skizorager

Hello Freezby, merci de ton acceuil  :Smile: 

oui c'est un clavier USB. (déjà débranché et rebranché)

il fonctionne au grub mais pas au login en shell.

je n'ai meme pas encore installé mon interface graphique (peut paster d autre perif usb (faire du morse avec ma souris ?), j'ai fai une install vierge stage3, mis le sshd au boot et fai un emerge world c'est tout.

Concernant mon noyau, vu que je l'installais en ssh j'ai choisi genkernel pour avoir plus de chance de le reprendre au reboot (je l'ai installé de mon boulot, ce qui fu un succès, j'ai réussi à reprendre la main de mon boulot etc...)

sur l'autre machine je n'ai pas d'interface graphique non plus, c'est un dont je me sert comme relay ssh (vu que mon boulot bloque tout sauf le 80, je redirige le 80 public sur le 22 privé pour que je puisse prendre ce "relay" et ensuite relancer un ssh pour acceder a ma nouvelle machine (comme ça je sait si c'est mon reseau qui est down ou ma nouvelle install ki foire) il m'est donc difficile de te copier ce rapport  dmesg et de le coller avec links ^^.

merci de vos réponses.

----------

## skizorager

```
Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

Linux version 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 (root@lux) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Wed Sep 30 20:29:58 CEST 2009

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  Centaur CentaurHauls

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cff90000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cff90000 - 00000000cff9e000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cff9e000 - 00000000cffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cffe0000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

DMI present.

AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

last_pfn = 0x130000 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-CFFFF write-protect

  D0000-DFFFF uncachable

  E0000-EFFFF write-through

  F0000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 0D0000000 mask FF0000000 uncachable

  1 base 0E0000000 mask FE0000000 uncachable

  2 base 000000000 mask F00000000 write-back

  3 base 100000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

  4 base 120000000 mask FF0000000 write-back

  5 disabled

  6 disabled

  7 disabled

e820 update range: 00000000d0000000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

last_pfn = 0xcff90 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000cff90000

 0000000000 - 00cfe00000 page 2M

 00cfe00000 - 00cff90000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to cff90000 @ 10000-16000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000130000000

 0100000000 - 0130000000 page 2M

kernel direct mapping tables up to 130000000 @ 14000-1a000

RAMDISK: 37d0f000 - 37fef9f8

ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f9d70 00014 (v00 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 00000000cff90000 00038 (v01 092707 OEMRSDT  20070927 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: FACP 00000000cff90200 00084 (v02 092707 OEMFACP  20070927 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: DSDT 00000000cff90440 0605B (v01  P0013 P0013000 00000000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS 00000000cff9e000 00040

ACPI: APIC 00000000cff90390 0006C (v01 092707 OEMAPIC  20070927 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: MCFG 00000000cff90400 0003C (v01 092707 OEMMCFG  20070927 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: OEMB 00000000cff9e040 00071 (v01 092707 AMI_OEM  20070927 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: GSCI 00000000cff9e0c0 02024 (v01 092707 GMCHSCI  20070927 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

(8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0130000000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

  #2 [0000200000 - 000088483c]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 000088483c]

  #3 [0037d0f000 - 0037fef9f8]          RAMDISK ==> [0037d0f000 - 0037fef9f8]

  #4 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #5 [0000885000 - 000088514d]              BRK ==> [0000885000 - 000088514d]

  #6 [0000010000 - 0000014000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000014000]

  #7 [0000014000 - 0000015000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000014000 - 0000015000]

found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000ff780] ff780

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200043fffff] PMD -> [ffff880028200000-ffff88002c5fffff] on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00130000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000cff90

    0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00130000

On node 0 totalpages: 1048351

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1772 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2155 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 833480 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 2688 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 193920 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 24

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000cff90000 - 00000000cff9e000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000cff9e000 - 00000000cffe0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000cffe0000 - 00000000d0000000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000fee00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee01000 - 00000000ffb00000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at d4000000 (gap: d0000000:2ee00000)

NR_CPUS:32 nr_cpumask_bits:32 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 24 pages at ffff880028022000, static data 68128 bytes

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1029555

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4

Initializing CPU#0

NR_IRQS:1280

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 3000.344 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880020000000 - ffff880024000000

software IO TLB at phys 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

Memory: 4040448k/4980736k available (3957k kernel code, 787332k absent, 151964k reserved, 1265k data, 388k init)

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6000.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=30003440)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 6144K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20090320

Setting APIC routing to flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz stepping 06

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6000.14 BogoMIPS (lpj=30000740)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 6144K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz stepping 06

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (12000.83 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 1776 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0246): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - E8, should be E3 [20090320]

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf9ffc000-0xf9ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xcc00-0xcc1f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xc880-0xc89f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xc800-0xc81f]

pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0xc480-0xc49f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf9ffbc00-0xf9ffbfff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0a00 (mask 00ff)

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x8f0-0x8f7]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x8f8-0x8fb]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0xffa0-0xffaf]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0xc400-0xc407]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0xc080-0xc083]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0xc000-0xc007]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0xbc00-0xbc03]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0xb880-0xb88f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x400-0x41f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfd000000-0xfdffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xfa000000-0xfbffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24 io port: [0xdc00-0xdc7f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfe9e0000-0xfe9fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfa000000-0xfe9fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xfeac0000-0xfeafffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfeaa0000-0xfeabffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebf8000-0xfebfffff]

pci 0000:04:01.0: reg 10 io port: [0xe800-0xe8ff]

pci 0000:04:01.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

hpet clockevent registered

HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x480-0x4bf has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffefffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0xcfffffff could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfa000000-0xfe9fffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000dfffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xfa000000-0xfe9fffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 io:  [0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 mem: [0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 2946k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1254343012.689:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.5.0

ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Sep 30 2009 20:26:59) installed

msgmni has been set to 7899

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x27df rev 0x01)

pci 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

hda: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-112D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/66 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

ide-cd: hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 388k freed

libata version 3.00 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc400 ctl 0xc080 bmdma 0xb880 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xbc00 bmdma 0xb888 irq 19

ata2.00: ATA-7: WDC WD2500JS-00NCB1, 10.02E02, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500JS-00N 10.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.07

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.07

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.07

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.07

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.012.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.20)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2461]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.04.01 Thu July 24 11:41:51 PST 2008

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.01-k1

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.1

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf9ffbc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000cc00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000c880

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000c800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000c480

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

raid6: int64x1   1851 MB/s

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

raid6: int64x2   2239 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2068 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1374 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    3308 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    4205 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    5904 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (5904 MB/s)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  7332.000 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (7332.000 MB/sec)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

fuse init (API version 7.11)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k3-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

input: Tempest Habu Mouse as /class/input/input1

generic-usb 0003:1532:0009.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v10.01 Mouse [Tempest Habu Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0

input: Tempest Habu Mouse as /class/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:1532:0009.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v10.01 Keyboard [Tempest Habu Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input1

usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       5000AAK External 1.05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 21 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

udev: starting version 141

udev: deprecated sysfs layout; update the kernel or disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED; some udev features will not work correctly

input: Power Button as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

input: Power Button as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5

rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

atl1 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

atl1 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

atl1 0000:03:00.0: version 2.1.3

parport_pc 00:07: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

C-Media PCI 0000:04:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

rt61pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

Registered led device: rt61pci-phy0::radio

Registered led device: rt61pci-phy0::assoc

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k 

atl1 0000:03:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

atl1 0000:03:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

et avec un clavier PS2 hp basique ça fonctionne,

j'ai vérifier dans le noyau le input device, le keyboard est chargé en dur.

on peut voir que le clavier usb est bien reconnu dans la commande... 

Il est branché à l'arriere j'ai essayé plusieurs ports, à l'avant aussi.

Mon disque dur USB fonctionne bien (mount et tout), c'est grace à lui que vous avez la commande.

autre info : ce n'est pas vraiment les touches qui ne fonctionnent pas, il est freezer, pendant le boot, j'ai allumer le numlock, et au moment du login, le numlock était freezer.

le clavier en question est un logitech elite keyboard.

----------

## freezby

La section Device drivers >> HID devices est-elle bien activée dans le noyau ??? Ainsi que la sous-option "USB Human interface device support" ??

----------

## skizorager

 *freezby wrote:*   

> La section Device drivers >> HID devices est-elle bien activée dans le noyau ??? Ainsi que la sous-option "USB Human interface device support" ??

 

Affirmatif, le hid device est en dur, le usb human est en module et il me dit que c'est pas possible de le mettre en dur.

message precis : 

```
This feature depends on another which has been configured as a module. As a result, this feature will be built as a module.
```

Je précise egalement que sur une ancienne gentoo sur cette même machine, le même clavier fonctionnait, 

je rappel egalement que j'ai fai mon noyau avec genkernel et l'option all, en toute logique toutes les options devraient etre la non ?

merci de vos (tes) reponses

----------

## xaviermiller

 *skizorager wrote:*   

> je rappel egalement que j'ai fai mon noyau avec genkernel et l'option all, en toute logique toutes les options devraient etre la non ?

 

Non  :Wink: 

Vérifie avec genkernel --menuconfig que c'est bien le cas.

----------

## skizorager

oui oui, j'ai vérifier quand même c'est bien la.

Vu que je suis un noob je fais ce qu'on me dit ^^,  et pas d'erreur a la compilation du kernel

----------

## skizorager

encore un peut plus d'infos : 

```
lux / # zgrep USB_.HC /proc/config.gz|sed '/\#/d'

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

```

```
lux / # lspci|grep -i usb

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

```

```
lux / # dmesg|tail

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

Registered led device: rt61pci-phy0::radio

Registered led device: rt61pci-phy0::assoc

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k 

atl1 0000:03:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

atl1 0000:03:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## brubru

Salut.

En vrac quelques commandes qui peuvent t'aider:

lsmod

( pour voir les modules chargés )

lsusb

( pour voir les périphériques usb , --verbose pour avoir plus d'options )

ls -lR /dev/input

( liste les périphériques d'entrée, chaque fichier eventX correspond à un inputX listé dans dmesg)

ls -l /sys/class/input

( un peu la même chose mais du point de vue du kernel: tu as, à la fois les périphériques d'entrée (inputX) et les interfaces kernel<->userspace (eventX, mouseX, jsX )

enfin il existe un petit utilitaire pour tester les /dev/input/eventX: evtest fournit par le paquet games-util/joystick

d'après ton dmesg tu as:

```
input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

input: Tempest Habu Mouse as /class/input/input1

generic-usb 0003:1532:0009.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v10.01 Mouse [Tempest Habu Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0

input: Tempest Habu Mouse as /class/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:1532:0009.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v10.01 Keyboard [Tempest Habu Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input1

input: Power Button as /class/input/input3

input: Power Button as /class/input/input4

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5
```

donc ton clavier devrait être /dev/input/event2

essaye en root:  evtest /dev/input/event2

après tu appuis sur ton clavier et tu vois des événements sur la console.

Concernant la config du noyau, regarde aussi les sections Device Drivers -> Input device support (préfixe CONFIG_INPUT) et HID Devices (préfixe CONFIG_HID); il n'y a pas que la section USB qui est concernée.

Bruno

----------

## skizorager

Hello bruno, 

merci de ta réponse et de ton intérêt a mon problème. Voici le résultat des quelques commandes.

première comande, e vous affolez pas, c'est un genkernel, une fois ma machine correctement installée, je ferais mon propre kernel.

```
lux ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  198464  16 

arc4                    1000  2 

ecb                     1320  2 

rt61pci                15436  0 

rt2x00pci               3816  1 rt61pci

snd_hda_codec_realtek   216044  1 

rt2x00lib              17800  2 rt61pci,rt2x00pci

led_class               1904  1 rt2x00lib

input_polldev           1464  1 rt2x00lib

mac80211              104852  2 rt2x00pci,rt2x00lib

i2c_i801                7140  0 

cfg80211               47680  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

atl1                   23312  0 

snd_hda_intel          15848  0 

snd_cmipci             22944  0 

intel_agp              20880  0 

snd_hda_codec          40008  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

i2c_core               12768  1 i2c_i801

mii                     3016  1 atl1

gameport                5944  1 snd_cmipci

rtc_cmos                6488  0 

snd_opl3_lib            6120  1 snd_cmipci

pcspkr                  1224  0 

eeprom_93cx6            1096  1 rt61pci

snd_mpu401_uart         3720  1 snd_cmipci

rtc_core               10052  1 rtc_cmos

ppdev                   5104  0 

rtc_lib                 1384  1 rtc_core

thermal                10088  0 

parport_pc             27496  0 

snd_rawmidi            12608  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_hwdep               4144  2 snd_hda_codec,snd_opl3_lib

processor              25864  0 

parport                24464  2 ppdev,parport_pc

snd_pcm                45264  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_cmipci,snd_hda_codec

button                  3496  0 

thermal_sys             9504  2 thermal,processor

snd_seq_device          3612  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              13208  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          5176  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd                    36712  11 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_cmipci,snd_hda_codec,snd_opl3_lib,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer

tg3                    89676  0 

libphy                 10728  1 tg3

e1000                  93644  0 

fuse                   39280  0 

nfs                   107992  0 

lockd                  50132  1 nfs

sunrpc                132168  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   134960  0 

raid10                 15272  0 

raid456                39208  0 

async_memcpy            1000  1 raid456

async_xor               2056  1 raid456

xor                     4024  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                1512  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid6_pq               76328  1 raid456

raid1                  15752  0 

raid0                   4972  0 

dm_bbr                  7648  0 

dm_snapshot            14204  0 

dm_mirror               9456  0 

dm_region_hash          5064  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  5868  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 37736  4 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           520  0 

sbp2                   16276  0 

ohci1394               23492  0 

ieee1394               52224  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8040  0 

usbhid                 18176  0 

ohci_hcd               17764  0 

ssb                    28280  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               16192  0 

usb_storage            35360  0 

ehci_hcd               25588  0 

usbcore                97712  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  227908  0 

qla2xxx               174580  0 

megaraid_sas           28796  0 

megaraid_mbox          22648  0 

megaraid_mm             5768  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               35272  0 

aacraid                54960  0 

sx8                    10392  0 

DAC960                 57840  0 

cciss                  31400  0 

3w_9xxx                27620  0 

3w_xxxx                19968  0 

mptsas                 20088  0 

scsi_transport_sas     17064  1 mptsas

mptfc                   9296  0 

scsi_transport_fc      29004  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                7024  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                  9656  0 

mptscsih               14920  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                49828  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                24736  0 

dc395x                 25332  0 

qla1280                17776  0 

dmx3191d                8360  0 

sym53c8xx              59344  0 

gdth                   70728  0 

advansys               51872  0 

initio                 14056  0 

BusLogic               18176  0 

arcmsr                 16224  0 

aic7xxx                97084  0 

aic79xx               101692  0 

scsi_transport_spi     14408  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     19040  0 

videobuf_core          10732  0 

pdc_adma                4748  0 

sata_inic162x           6220  0 

sata_mv                21692  0 

ata_piix               19532  3 

ahci                   24536  0 

sata_qstor              4652  0 

sata_vsc                3596  0 

sata_uli                2636  0 

sata_sis                3788  0 

sata_sx4                7180  0 

sata_nv                17488  0 

sata_via                7212  0 

sata_svw                3564  0 

sata_sil24              9388  0 

sata_sil                6512  0 

sata_promise            8108  0 

pata_sl82c105           2792  0 

pata_cs5530             3720  0 

pata_cs5520             3272  0 

pata_via                6864  0 

pata_jmicron            2024  0 

pata_marvell            2248  0 

pata_sis                8972  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1868  0 

pata_sc1200             2504  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       3560  0 

pata_triflex            2540  0 

pata_atiixp             2952  0 

pata_opti               2348  0 

pata_amd                9036  0 

pata_ali                8184  0 

pata_it8213             2924  0 

pata_pcmcia             9256  0 

pcmcia                 22752  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          4408  6 rt2x00lib,tg3,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            20644  2 ssb,pcmcia

pata_ns87415            2476  0 

pata_ns87410            2344  0 

pata_serverworks        4584  0 

pata_platform           2856  0 

pata_artop              4012  0 

pata_it821x             7244  0 

pata_optidma            3824  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            4168  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2572  0 

pata_hpt37x             9992  0 

pata_hpt366             4456  0 

pata_cmd64x             4936  0 

pata_efar               2924  0 

pata_rz1000             2284  0 

pata_sil680             3916  0 

pata_radisys            2476  0 

pata_pdc2027x           5484  0 

pata_mpiix              2444  0 

libata                114636  51 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,

         sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,

         pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,

         pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,

         pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix
```

après une install du packet usbutils

```
lux ~ # lsusb --verbose

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c30a Logitech, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x046d Logitech, Inc.

  idProduct          0xc30a 

  bcdDevice           15.00

  iManufacturer           1 Logitech

  iProduct                2 Logitech USB Keyboard

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           59

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      64

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 None

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength     156

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              32

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b 

  idProduct          0x0001 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1532:0009  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x1532 

  idProduct          0x0009 

  bcdDevice           21.00

  iManufacturer           1 Tempest

  iProduct                2 Habu Mouse

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           59

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              200mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID              10.01

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      73

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               8

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID              10.01

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      47

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               8

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b 

  idProduct          0x0001 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0103 power enable connect

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b 

  idProduct          0x0001 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1058:1001 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. External Hard Disk

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1058 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.

  idProduct          0x1001 External Hard Disk

  bcdDevice            1.05

  iManufacturer           1 Western Digital 

  iProduct                2 External HDD    

  iSerial                 3 574D41535930373034353031

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                2mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b 

  idProduct          0x0002 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.7

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             8

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b 

  idProduct          0x0001 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

```

On dirait que la com avec le kernel passe bien aussi.

```
lux ~ # ls -l /sys/class/input

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 event0 -> input0/event0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 event1 -> input1/event1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 event2 -> input2/event2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct  1 15:49 event3 -> input3/event3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct  1 15:49 event4 -> input4/event4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct  1 15:49 event5 -> input5/event5

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 input0

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 input1

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 input2

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 input3

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 input4

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 input5

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 mice

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 mouse0 -> input0/mouse0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct  1 08:51 mouse1 -> input1/mouse1

```

je ne crois pas que mon clavier est en input2 comme tu peux voir : 

```
input: Tempest Habu Mouse as /class/input/input2 
```

 habu c'est ma souris razor, ce qui m'amene a demander si ca c'est normal : 

```
generic-usb 0003:1532:0009.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v10.01 Keyboard [Tempest Habu Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input1 
```

je ne sais pas tester maintenant la commande evtest, vu que je suis a 35Km de mon clavier (je suis encore en ssh)

pour le noyau, j'ai ajouter le module speciale HID logitech, on vera ce que cela donne.

EDIT : Souci de mise en forme.

	-- ks

----------

## brubru

Re-salut.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> je ne crois pas que mon clavier est en input2 comme tu peux voir :
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

d'accord, donc t'as souris enregistre deux periphériques, un de type souris (/class/input/input1) et un de type clavier (/class/input/input2). Peut-être que cela pose problème, donc ça vaudrait le coup d'essayer avec la souris débranchée.

Donc ton clavier n'appairait pas dans le dmesg.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> je ne sais pas tester maintenant la commande evtest, vu que je suis a 35Km de mon clavier (je suis encore en ssh)
> 
> 

 

en fait, rien quand le lançant tu peux tout de même identifier le périphérique:

```

evtest /dev/input/event3

Input driver version is 1.0.0

Input device ID: bus 0x11 vendor 0x1 product 0x1 version 0xab41

Input device name: "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

Supported events:

  Event type 0 (Sync)

  Event type 1 (Key)

    Event code 0 (Reserved)

    Event code 1 (Esc)

    Event code 2 (1)

[...]

```

pour un clavier ps2

```

evtest /dev/input/event0

Input driver version is 1.0.0

Input device ID: bus 0x19 vendor 0x0 product 0x1 version 0x0

Input device name: "Power Button"

Supported events:

  Event type 0 (Sync)

  Event type 1 (Key)

    Event code 116 (Power)

Testing ... (interrupt to exit)

```

pour le boutton d'alimentation

mais les liens symboliques dans /dev/input/by-path et /dev/input/by-id te donnerons aussi ces informations.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pour le noyau, j'ai ajouter le module speciale HID logitech, on vera ce que cela donne.
> 
> 

 

oui, bonne idée, car si ton clavier n'ai pas détecté par le noyau, c'est que le module hid normal ne doit pas être suffisant.

d'ailleurs, modinfo hid-logitech me donne:

```

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-logitech.ko

license:        GPL

[...]

alias:          hid:b0003v0000  046D  p0000  C30A    <-- et d'après lsusb : Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c30a Logitech, Inc.

[...]

depends:        hid

vermagic:       2.6.30-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7

```

Bruno.

----------

## skizorager

 *brubru wrote:*   

> ça vaudrait le coup d'essayer avec la souris débranchée.
> 
> 

 

C'est la première chose prévue quand je rentre

le packet joystick est masque par AMD64, je le démasque ou y a un autre outil ?

Pour ma souris, je crois savoir pourquoi il prend 2entree, ma souris est une razor avec bouton macro programable, ce qui est louche c'est que ca a déjà fonctionne sur une ancienne install et sur d'autres linux (j'ai tester Mandriva).

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses très complètes.

----------

## skizorager

rep,

eh ben voilà ça fonctionne, avec ma souris branchée

je vous dit ce que j'ai fait pour cela : 

j'ai chargé le module usbcore

```
modprobe usbcore
```

et j'ai ajouter le module spécial HID Logitech a mon kernel et ça roule  :Smile: 

Merci à tous de vos réponse et de votre aide.

----------

## freezby

Alors amuse toi bien avec ta gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, as-tu mis udev dans le runlevel sysvinit ?

Et vérifie que coldplug et hotplug sont activés dans /etc/rc.conf et/ou /etc/conf.d/rc

C'est quand même bizarre qu'un module aussi important ne soit pas chargé par défaut.

----------

## skizorager

Hello xa,

merci de ta reponse complementaire, en effet le souci n'est plus aparant apres le chargement du module, mais avant il y a toujours un souci, je m'explique :

j'ai rebranche mon 1er disque sata, l'arborescence a donc change de sda1 a sdb1, le boot a dont foirer et m a demander de choisir un bon root, la le clavier etait innactif, j'ai du passer par le live cd et editer le grub.conf puis ca a fonctionner.

oui les 2 options coldplug et hotplug sont bien activée dans /etc/conf.d/rc absente dans /etc/rc.conf

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hmm, as-tu mis udev dans le runlevel sysvinit ?
> 
> 

 

la je vois pas de quoi tu parles, voici un rc-update show

```
lux sdc4 # rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot   
```

----------

## xaviermiller

et 

```
rc-update -v
```

?

Ajoute udev dans sysinit :

```
rc-update add udev sysinit
```

et redémarre, le module devrait être chargé automatiquement.

----------

## skizorager

```
lux sdc4 # rc-update -v show

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

         crypto-loop |                               

                 gpm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

             pciparm |                               

           pydoc-2.4 |                               

           pydoc-2.5 |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

                udev |                               

    udev-dev-tarball |                               

          udev-mount |                               

      udev-postmount |                               

             urandom | boot  
```

c'est deja le cas

----------

## xaviermiller

bah non, udev n'est associé à aucun runlevel, donc le hotplug/coldplug ne s'active pas  :Wink: 

----------

## skizorager

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> bah non, udev n'est associé à aucun runlevel, donc le hotplug/coldplug ne s'active pas 

 

oups, juste, excuse moi ^^.

j'ai fai un ls /etc/runlevel et je n'ai que :

boot  default  nonetwork  single

donc je l'ai mis en boot, on verra bien ce que ca donne (je suis a 35Km de mon clavier)

En tout cas merci de ton complément d'informations

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, mets-le en boot, apparemment, tu es en "baselayout 1" et pas en "baselayout 2 / openrc"  :Wink: 

Une fois que c'est booté, fais immédiatement un "lsmod", et tu devrais voir "usbcore" et plein d'autres choses.

----------

## skizorager

oui je suis en baselayout1, d'ailleur dès que j'ai activer udev au boot il me dit qu'il y a un truc qui cloche avec udev et ssh et le baselayout, je l'ai donc enlever du boot

concernant le usbcore, il était déjà en boot, voir message plus haut dans mon 1er lsmod du sujet.

----------

## brubru

En baselayout-1, udev est lancé automatiquement à l'init par le script /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh

Avec openRC/baselayout-2, udev est un script init comme les autres et doit être dans le runlevel sysinit.

----------

